# Spawning inducers:



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok we've all been there, our tank is setup, pair conditioned, everything just right and...nada. 

Plants: using a live plant is a good idea, not only will it help induce your pair in spawning but it will feed your small fry until they're big enough for bbs.

Leaves: You can try indian almond leaf or banana leaves, whichever. Both will induce spawning.

Water conditioner: Well today I was at another PetCo lookin for Atison Betta Spa only to find out neither PetCo or Petsmart has it. So I was lookin at water conditioners and found out Nutrafin Betta Plus contains almond leaf extract. I'm putting in my gold HM pair tomorrow and I'll tell youif it works. But if you are lucky enough to get Atison Betta Spa GET IT. You'll have your pair spawn in a day or two. This method is MY personal favorite.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Great post!!!!

Yep. I've had two spawning attempts... and I'm trying to decide whether to try Angel again... Cause last time I released her she went straight to attacking wolfie... grrr.... How much does the Atison betta spa cost, and how many uses does it have in it? My spawning tub is pretty darn big, so i'd need something that is a good price.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Great post!!!!
> 
> Yep. I've had two spawning attempts... and I'm trying to decide whether to try Angel again... Cause last time I released her she went straight to attacking wolfie... grrr.... How much does the Atison betta spa cost, and how many uses does it have in it? My spawning tub is pretty darn big, so i'd need something that is a good price.


It's about $5 for a very small bottle, it calmed my aggressive male right down. It's 10 drops per gallon. I got three spawns using it (though 2 never produced eggs and one of the fry ate the others and he's the only survivor, grr).


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh OK. I'd probably be cheaper to get IAL..  

I'll see what Thatfishplace has too. They have a lot of stuff that most pet stores don't have. Including BBS eggs and a kind of wild betta, with some crazy name I don't remember.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I wonder... would this work?

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/11525/product.web


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> I wonder... would this work?
> 
> http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/11525/product.web


Yup, some breeders use it including Faith.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, if Faith uses it, it's GOT to work.  Hehe.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay well, the product by nutrafin is the only thing i have available and i have used it and it works, but i use more than the recommended dosages.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Lethbridge said:


> okay well, the product by nutrafin is the only thing i have available and i have used it and it works, but i use more than the recommended dosages.


 I used 3 1/2 capfuls in my five gallon (pics comin soon). I've never used this before but they seem interested (puttin them together today).


----------

